# Two Metre Tall Brewery



## azabeer (5/6/07)

Where can I get 2MT Clear Ale in melbourne


----------



## Hutch (5/6/07)

azabeer said:


> Where can I get 2MT Clear Ale in melbourne



:blink: Please explain?


----------



## Enerjex (5/6/07)

have a look at this page that lists outlets http://www.2mt.com.au/2MT%20Real%20Ale%20Outlets.pdf you may have seen it already, hope it helps :beerbang:


----------



## glennheinzel (6/6/07)

The Australian Beer Club have 2MT as part of their winter tasting pack. Alternatively you can order a six pack ($19.50 + postage) or a case ($71.50 + postage) of 2MT from them.

www.australianbeerclub.com

Unfortunately they also have some of that Outback beer in their winter tasting pack. <_< I haven't enjoyed one of them yet...


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/1/08)

Tried the 2Mt tall Dark Ale whilst in Melbourne recently and was very dissappointed. Lacked any body or dark malt characteristics. 

I have sent them an email querying if it should taste like it did, awaiting a reply.

Has anyone had a good bottle of this beer? 

Was amazed to see they used apple juice in this beer too!! <_< 

C&B
TDA


----------



## 0M39A (29/1/08)

As much as I want to love these guys for what they are doing with real hand pumped ales and being tasmanian and all, all their beers (ive tried them all i think) are pretty average at best.

Tried them hand pumped off the cask and out of the bottle and have been disappointed every time.

There is just nothing to their beers. POR and thats it...


----------



## jimmy01 (29/1/08)

0M39A said:


> As much as I want to love these guys for what they are doing with real hand pumped ales and being tasmanian and all, all their beers (ive tried them all i think) are pretty average at best.
> 
> Tried them hand pumped off the cask and out of the bottle and have been disappointed every time.
> 
> There is just nothing to their beers. POR and thats it...



Have to agree. Admittedly I have only had them in bottled form. However, I have found them to be less than ordinary beers.

Shame - still hopefully they can improve and make a go of it.


----------



## Fourstar (29/1/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Tried the 2Mt tall Dark Ale whilst in Melbourne recently and was very dissappointed. Lacked any body or dark malt characteristics.
> 
> I have sent them an email querying if it should taste like it did, awaiting a reply.
> 
> ...




Wow, 

1st time i had cleaing ale i was not much of a fan (came in the aus beer club tasting pack). I felt like giving their range a chance and I purchased 2 bottles of their Pale Ale. They state on the side of their bottle that each one is hand crafted and unique.

Chilled and popped the 1st one. Flatter than a hand pumped ale. no aroma, massive POR bitternes
Chilled and popped the 2nd - Flat but not as bad as the 1st. Had quite some nose but not as bitter.

Maybe ill send them an e-mail with the bottle numbers and some constructive feedback. I think they must have some conditioning issues.


----------



## PJO (30/1/08)

0M39A said:


> As much as I want to love these guys for what they are doing with real hand pumped ales and being tasmanian and all, all their beers (ive tried them all i think) are pretty average at best.
> 
> Tried them hand pumped off the cask and out of the bottle and have been disappointed every time.
> 
> There is just nothing to their beers. POR and thats it...




Have to agree there OM39A,

I give these guys an A for Effort and a C for Result.

Too many fermentation faults and too much variation.

PJO


----------



## neonmeate (30/1/08)

i really liked the pale ale- but i agree it does vary- first bottle was pretty rough and dodgy, subsequent bottles i liked a lot. POR in excess is much better than POR in moderation! 
i want to try brewing malnourished's 90 minutes of Pride recipe where he added POR every minute a la dogfish head. perhaps should have done that for australia day.


----------



## mfdes (31/1/08)

Ashley has a winemaking background I think.
I'm also of the opinion that they're fairly forgettable.

Now take the Moo Brew Pale and whack it in a cask, serve it with a handpump... yumm

MFS


----------

